

Hacker News clone in 24 bytes - arraypad
http://news.ycumbinator.com/

======
dcheng
Am I missing something? All I get is "Unknown or expired link." when I open
the link.

On a side note, sounds dirty.

~~~
mooism2
I believe it's satirising the HN error message, m'lud.

------
mitsche
I clicked, I wondered, I laughed. Well done!

------
brianshumate
This is brilliant and long overdue. :)

------
mooism2
Far too deterministic.

